# Ciare compression dome tweeters?



## mayhem13 (Feb 2, 2008)

Anyone have any experience with this Ciare pt383. Freq response graphs look really good for pairing with high efficiency pro audio mids. Can't seem to find a US distributor though. They also have other high efficiency domes capable of some serious power handling.


----------



## willy-be (Nov 15, 2006)

http://www.assistanceaudio.com/08_CIARE.html

Aloha,
WB


----------



## mayhem13 (Feb 2, 2008)

Thanx willy-that tweeter should match nicely with 2 B&C 8NDl51s. REsponse graph looks pretty good too.


----------



## Lucky7! (Jan 7, 2008)

mayhem13 said:


> Anyone have any experience with this Ciare pt383. Freq response graphs look really good for pairing with high efficiency pro audio mids. Can't seem to find a US distributor though. They also have other high efficiency domes capable of some serious power handling.


Big suckout around 5k and low efficiency.
Look to a proper compression driver and flare.


----------



## mayhem13 (Feb 2, 2008)

Thanx X. I've been redesigning this around some Radian 1" compression drivers in a waveguide.


----------



## Lucky7! (Jan 7, 2008)

mayhem13 said:


> Thanx X. I've been redesigning this around some Radian 1" compression drivers in a waveguide.


Radian are very good. Are you using the DDS Eng 1-90 Pro?


----------



## mayhem13 (Feb 2, 2008)

I'm gonna experiment on a baffle with a cheap Dayton first before considering the DDS. Heard good things about it though.


----------



## Lucky7! (Jan 7, 2008)

mayhem13 said:


> I'm gonna experiment on a baffle with a cheap Dayton first before considering the DDS. Heard good things about it though.


Doesn't the Dayton have screw inserts so you need adaptors? I'm not fond of adaptors at all.


----------

